# Breakthrough V50 - To Canada soon



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I read in the Festool Group that Breakthrough V50 is coming to Canada in 2020. That's great news for cabinet finishers. This is the higher VOC version where it stands up to hand oils.

Currently, only V51 (low VOC) is available in Canada and some regions of the US.

"There are different regulations regarding the labelling, than the US. We need to have French and English. PPG Canada is working on this."


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

The 250 is the good stuff, not the 50.

Edit. Nevermind. The v50 is the 250 voc, and the v51 is the 50 VOC. Had me confused...

Makes me wonder if my paint stores know what Im talking about when I ask if they have the 250 and not the 50... I might have to look into that. Texas isnt known for banning high VOC stuff....


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Woodco said:


> The 250 is the good stuff, not the 50.
> 
> Edit. Nevermind. The v50 is the 250 voc, and the v51 is the 50 VOC. Had me confused...
> 
> Makes me wonder if my paint stores know what Im talking about when I ask if they have the 250 and not the 50... I might have to look into that. Texas isnt known for banning high VOC stuff....


I specify that I want the blue label not the red otherwise, I doubt they'd know what I'm talking about. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Blue label... Good to know.


They still dont make a semigloss though... I think thats what turned me off of it to begin with. Of course, now, more people want satin on their trim and cabinets.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Woodco said:


> Blue label... Good to know.
> 
> 
> They still dont make a semigloss though... I think thats what turned me off of it to begin with. Of course, now, more people want satin on their trim and cabinets.


Yeah that applies for the satin which is what I use. I think the gloss is purple or something. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

That would be cool. Weird that they would bring back a higher VOC option though, no?


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> That would be cool. Weird that they would bring back a higher VOC option though, no?


Because they can market it as a cabinet paint. They do not with the V51.

At 250 g/l It's still well below the 450 g/l max in Canada for architectural coatings.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Sorry for your bad luck, Canada.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Theoriginalpacman said:


> Sorry for your bad luck, Canada.



how long has breakthrough been on the market now?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Theoriginalpacman said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for your bad luck, Canada.
> ...


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Theoriginalpacman said:


> cocomonkeynuts said:
> 
> 
> > how long has breakthrough been on the market now?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Theoriginalpacman said:
> 
> 
> > cocomonkeynuts said:
> ...


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Theoriginalpacman said:


> Rbriggs82 said:
> 
> 
> > Hard to believe California is going out of their way to steal business from and cause their dealers to close down when there are so few of them isn't it?
> ...


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Theoriginalpacman said:
> 
> 
> > Rbriggs82 said:
> ...


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Theoriginalpacman said:


> Wait, so you're saying I can get Ultraplate through my PPG dealer? How would they tint it, I thought Cali used there own GenX type tints.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Wait, so you're saying I can get Ultraplate through my PPG dealer? How would they tint it, I thought Cali used there own GenX type tints.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



Ultraplate, like Cabinetcoat, tints on universal colorant. So any paint store can tint them. Non BM dealers can order INSLX products as well. SW carries INSLX pool paints for example. Can also be ordered through PSS cheaper than I get directly through BM...


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Ultraplate, like Cabinetcoat, tints on universal colorant. So any paint store can tint them. Non BM dealers can order INSLX products as well. SW carries INSLX pool paints for example. Can also be ordered through PSS cheaper than I get directly through BM...


Is that so, sounds like I need to have a chat with my PPG dealer... 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Packard (May 2, 2018)

Will Breakthrough! raise the grain on raw wood surfaces?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I wouldnt trust any paint over bare wood. Especially latex. Why not just prime first and seal the deal.



Packard said:


> Will Breakthrough! raise the grain on raw wood surfaces?


----------

